
One weird trick to enable Brotli on all CDNs - inian
http://calendar.perfplanet.com/2016/enabling-brotli-even-on-cdns-that-dont-support-it-yet/
======
inian
Brotli offers better compression than Gzip, but most CDNs don't support it
yet. Most CDNs assume that gzip is the only compression format on the web,
making it hard to add support for newer formats like Brotli. This article goes
into a way to get past these restrictions and support Brotli on your website.

